# Cigar Bike Time



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

I just got home from Bike Time in Muskegon Michigan and saw this cigar motorcycle. These pictures do not do the bike right. It had a cigar theme, notice the the cigar in the dragons mouth, the cigar for the kick stand, cigar braking and turning lights, the cigar holder on the handle bars, and more. Thought you may enjoy seeing it. I did! :biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a sweet ride!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

could be fun to take for a spin... I bet it smokes everything else... :biggrin:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That bike is just plain sick!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweet!!! Wonder if the guy with the clip board is the owner. He's smokin a cigar.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

He is not the owner but was judging the bike at the show. The thing that was cool was that the judge was smoking a cigar at the time. Don't know if the bike won the show but it won with me.



Scoop said:


> Sweet!!! Wonder if the guy with the clip board is the owner. He's smokin a cigar.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man that is real nice!!! wouldnt mind that...haha


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats a awsome paint job!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Man that is too cool


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great looking bike - awesome pics!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice. cool bike


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

very cool bike, reminds me of the cohiba bike I saw in Dallas.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I want that bike-Yikes


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That is a nice bike. I wouldnt mind having it.


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

sweet bike


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that is just too cool!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

that bike is crazy


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hope you found the owner and told him about CL!!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not a big bike person, but that is cool


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

I didn't see the owner of the bike but I did have the thought that the next time I attend a bike rally I'm going to make little business cards to hand out and invite people to check out CL. I just saw so many cigar smokers. How can I keep this place a secret?



tx_tuff said:


> Hope you found the owner and told him about CL!!!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

that's sweet !!!.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Love those pics Michael!! Thanks for sharing, Bud!! :redface:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great looking bike


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great bike


----------

